# Ford 4000 brake rod seals



## Philbilly (Aug 30, 2010)

Where can I find info on replacing brake rod seals on an old Ford 4000?


----------



## jjnsao (Sep 3, 2013)

I also need that info if you find out let me know at [email protected] ok


----------



## Grant1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome work man.
How did you prepare the body before spraying it with primer?
I want to do the same with my tractor but not keen to hand sand the whole dang thing!


----------

